# [Solved] Kernel 4.6 and systemd

## yellowhat

Hi all,

I decided to give a try to git-sources-4.6-rc6 but at boot I get this error:

http://imgur.com/rWWhJGP

As you can see systemd-timesyncd failed to start.

If I try to restart this service, journalctl -xe returns:

http://imgur.com/Pv1mr0z

The strange thing is that 4.5.3 boots without any problem.

I don't know how to backtrack this problem.

The two kernel (4.6-rc6 and 4.5.3) have the same .config file.

ThanksLast edited by yellowhat on Sun Jun 12, 2016 9:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

Helpful tip: if you can ssh into the box, `busybox conspy -d` will give you a "screenshot" of the console which might be more readable (also you can copy and paste from it). This also works from an X session on the same machine.

----------

## yellowhat

Same problem with 4.6-rc7.

----------

## yellowhat

Same problem with 4.6.0.

As soon as I can I will try with gentoo-sources.

Thanks

----------

## yellowhat

Same problem with gentoo-sources-4.6.0.

If I try to run: systemctl status sustemd-remount-fs I get:

```
/ not mounted or bad option In some cases useful info is found in syslog - dmesg | tail
```

This is my /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/sda3       /                               xfs         defaults,noatime,user_xattr,discard         0           1

tmpfs           /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs   defaults,nosuid,size=7048M,mode=1777                    0       0

```

In make menuconfig I have:

```

<*> XFS filesystem support

     [*]   XFS Quota support

     [*]   XFS POSIX ACL support

     [*]   XFS Realtime subvolume support

     [ ]   XFS Verbose Warnings

     [ ]   XFS Debugging support

```

That is the same configuration that works with 4.5.*.

This is /etc/lilo.conf:

```

boot=/dev/sda      # Install LILO in the MBR

prompt             # Give the user the chance to select another section

timeout=50         # Wait 5 (five) seconds before booting the default section

default=gentoo-4.6 # When the timeout has passed, boot the "gentoo" section

image=/boot/kernel-4.5.4

label=gentoo-4.5   # Name we give to this section

read-only          # Start with a read-only root. Do not alter!

root=/dev/sda3     # Location of the root filesys

append="quiet init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd radeon.dpm=1"

image=/boot/kernel-4.6.0

label=gentoo-4.6   # Name we give to this section

read-only          # Start with a read-only root. Do not alter!

root=/dev/sda3     # Location of the root filesys

append="quiet init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd radeon.dpm=1"

# The next two lines are only if you dualboot with a Windows system.

# In this example, Windows is hosted on /dev/sda6.

other=/dev/sda1

label=windows

```

Thanks[/quote]

----------

## yellowhat

I am able to boot change the boot option from:

```
linux   /boot/kernel-4.6.2 root=/dev/sda3 ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd
```

to

```
linux   /boot/kernel-4.6.2 root=/dev/sda3 rw init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd
```

How can I make this option the default?

----------

## guitou

Hello

Even if not recommended, you can still comment out the relevant read-only line in your lilo.conf, but it would be better to find out the reason why root fs fails to remount rw: running the suggested dmesg command may help.

++

Gi)

----------

## yellowhat

Here is my dmseg: 

http://pastebin.com/hqwiGz66

----------

## guitou

```
[    7.452605] XFS (sda3): unknown mount option [user_xattr].
```

I guess your error is here, and searching a little on the web, I found info about option being enabled by defaut. It's probably now the case for xfs: just removing the option in your fstab should do no harm.

++

Gi)

----------

## yellowhat

Thank you very much.

Removing user_xattr from /etc/fstab solved.

----------

